

How I Got The Attention of One of the Top SEO Bloggers With Diet Coke - mikeleeorg
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-i-got-the-attention-of-one-of-the-top-seo-bloggers-with-diet-coke

======
sanfranciscoseo
Interesting take Andrew. It's true there's a lot of clever ways that SEO's
promote themselves. If you're looking for a comprehensive SEO training class
in the San Francisco Bay Area, check out <http://www.clickminded.com> for less
"fakeness is how you win at the internets" tactics like the one you described
here :)

------
andrewcooke
or "how i tried to look like a nice person to promote myself, and now i am
going to tell you about how i promoted myself to promote myself".

because faking it, explaining what a fake you are, boosting other fakers, and
explaining and encouraging more fakeness is how you win at the internets. it's
awesome.

